# Survey



## Rien Schuurhuis (Mar 19, 2009)

For my final thesis at the University of Canberra (Australia) in combination with the Delft University of Technology (the Netherlands) I am executing a research on foldable bicycles used for commuting. For this purpose I made a survey with a few questions concerning foldable bicycles. It would be of great help if you could help me by filling in this survey. For the survey it doesn’t matter whether you possess a foldable bicycle or not.

http://www.thesistools.com/?qid=73617&ln=eng

Thanks in advance!

Rien Schuurhuis


----------

